# Schwinn Tornado tank question



## randanlow (Apr 22, 2018)

Just finished painting my tornado tank. Question is how does it go back between the frame? Is it pushed in the side? Seems like the frame rails will be scratched if I do that? The frame had no tank when I got it that’s why I don’t know. Any help would be appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 22, 2018)

Yep, there will be a couple locations were the frame will actually be sandwiched in between the tank.


----------



## randanlow (Apr 22, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Yep, there will be a couple locations were the frame will actually be sandwiched in between the tank.




Thanks[emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

